# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Building/Structure Mapping >  Basic Floor Plans for a Modern Setting

## Raic

Here are some basic floor plans that I created for a Super Hero RP game that I am running that is based on the Champion's System. I have added a version with a Hex Grid and a version without one. The system I am running bases movement on 1" Hexes instead of 1" squares. I did not add many labels or titles so that you can personalize them for your game if you wish. They are not much, but very functional for my weekly gaming sessions. Perhaps you can use them as well. Feel free to use if you are in need of such settings. 

1 - A Bank with and without Grid

2 - Biopsychology Research Lab with and without Grid - Hey what kind of Superhero game could it be if it did not include a secret science lab - this one in my game resides a few levels underground at the Univ. of Chicago Campus

3 - Warehouse with and without Grid - First Floor Plan and Roof Plan. 

Best regards,

Raic

----------


## Bruno Raviolo

Good work with these floorplans. I will just ask: Wouldn't you want some walls made of glass? They are pretty common in offices, specially a research lab. Also, try putting more windows for a design closer to reality. They add some unexpected ways to go in or out, and are necessary for natural lightning. There are more design tips, but studying quickly an office floor plant will give you more insights.
Again, good work and keep going!

----------


## Raic

Thanks for the great suggestions Bruno –

The bank is from memory of my own bank. That is pretty much the way it is – perhaps one or two more windows in the office areas could be added.

However, the lab could definitely use a glass wall and some windows in the offices looking out onto the corridors as well as one for the conference room. I like the idea of adding some in the lab area as well.

I forgot some windows for the warehouse for sure – now that you brought it up perhaps some skylights added to the roof plan would be cool. This is an old manufacturing building that was converted so perhaps some of those smaller high up windows that open from the bottom and push out along the outer walls of the first floor.

I will add these and see how they look. 

I am using MS Paint which is great for straight lines but can get choppy when creating arcs, circles, and diagonal lines. Still, it is more than sufficient for my gaming needs. 

Regards,

Raic

----------


## Raic

I have updated the images above to reflect recent changes which include - 

1. Bank - An additional extrior window as well as interior office windows
2. Science Lab - Glass block wall and interior windows in the offices and lab
3. Warehouse - Added additional windows, some skylights, and brick work in the building facade.

----------


## ravells

I hadn't seen these before. Great work and it's nice to see non-fantasy maps getting made too. Have some rep!

----------


## Raic

Thanks Ravells - appreciate it very much!

----------

